# Mes questions idiotes sur le portable et le wifi...



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2005)

[...]


----------



## kisco (2 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Pourrais-je sans difficultés utiliser le scan et l'imprimante, par le biais du WIFI, et donc sans investir dans un câble Firewire ou passer mon temps à mettre tous mes docs sur une clef USB ?


Oui, mais pour imprimer/scanner, il faudra activer le partage de l'imprimante, et donc que ton ordinateur fixe soit allumé.



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Dans une entreprise où on débarque, est-ce compliqué de se connecter à un réseau existant, avec des branchements cette fois, et comment faire au niveau des drivers différents des imprimantes présentes ?


En général ce n'est pas du tout compliqué.
Le grand avantage de OS X, c'est que tu peux créer des "profils réseaux", par exemple un pour chez toi, un pour le boulot, et tu changes instantanément par le menu Pomme. 
Pour les drivers d'imprimantes moi je conseille de simplement tous les installer dans ton système (ils sont sur le CD de OS X), comme cela tu n'as aucun problème lors de tes déplacements




			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Est-il envisageable _(allons-y, j'ose !)_ de se connecter à un réseau pécé ?


Oui, pas de problèmes. Soit tu actives le partage Windows pour que les autres puissent accéder à ton dossier "home", soit tu te connectes aux fichiers d'un PC avec "pomme+k" dans le finder.
Réseaux Mac-PC


----------



## Tox (3 Octobre 2005)

En ce qui concerne la connection à un réseau d'entreprise équipé de wintel, je n'ai eu que peu de problèmes. Selon les réseaux, il faut toutefois connaître certains paramètres (mots de passe, proxy, etc.), mais rien de grave. Surtout que, comme le souligne Kisco, OS X permet de créer plusieurs profils et de passer de l'un à l'autre extrêmement facilement.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Octobre 2005)

En fait, ton principal problème, avec les réseaux de pécés, ça va être les utilisateurs ... Jaloux : "Regarde ça, l'intérimaire il a un Mac, et portable en plus, et moi, quinze ans de boite, j'ai que ce pécé de m ... "


----------



## locheux (3 Octobre 2005)

j'utilise mon portable en wifi a la maison avec partage fichier sur un pc et idem pour l'imprimante, et quand je vais au taff où je ne trouve que des pc je me connecte super simplement après avoir creer des profils de connection (y'a quasi rien a faire) réseau et je peux echanger mes donnees , imprimer sur l'imprimante en réseau etc.... enfin tous ca pour dire que ca ne pose vriament aucun problème.
En ce qui concerne le wifi, y'a tous plein de forums pour ca afin de securiser ta connection...mais ca reste simple
en tous cas, tu as fais le bon choix
et je rajoute ++++++1 pour pascal, 


			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> En fait, ton principal problème, avec les réseaux de pécés, ça va être les utilisateurs ... Jaloux : "Regarde ça, l'intérimaire il a un Mac, et portable en plus, et moi, quinze ans de boite, j'ai que ce pécé de m ... "


----------



## gregtoto (3 Octobre 2005)

c vrai le wifi c trop easy


----------



## zizou2605 (3 Octobre 2005)

je trouve par contre que PB 17 est trop lourd pour faire du transport. Je te conseillerais plus le 15 et peut etre meme le 12.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui mais vu le bazar de palettes flottantes de Photoshop©, inDesign®, Illustrator©, j'ai envie de voir un peu ce que je fais au milieu de tout ça, sans passer mon temps à tout ranger, alors les 3,1 kg du 17', je les assumerais sans problèmes !



Sans compter les troupeaux de nanas des agences ou il bosse, qui vont s'agglutiner dans son dos (sur ses genoux ?) pour "admirer la bête", pensez, 17 pouces, on voit pas ça tous les jours (oui, Sonny, j'y ai pensé aussi, mais bon, y a des mineurs, ici, pis c'est un forum technique).


----------



## Macoufi (3 Octobre 2005)

Je suis en wifi depuis que j'ai switché... en février dernier.
Après les premiers déboires avec le routeur c'est-pas-le-bon-modèle-qui-faut,
l'instal d'une carte sur le PC portable, des fils pour que le sans fil puisse fonctionner  ,
PC et Mac ont causé sans problèmes... jusqu'à ce que monsieur PC portable décide de prendre
sa retraite  
Je n'ai jamais testé à l'extérieur, mais question impression chez le voisin, même sur pécé,
tu n'auras pas de pb si elle est partagée et que ton portable reconnait le modèle


----------



## macinside (3 Octobre 2005)

tu sais qu'il y a un Apple center a nantes ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> une extension de garantie sournoise






 :mouais: Ils le vendent, ça ? C'est quoi ? Tu leur file ton Mac en réparation sous garantie, et ils te le rendent sous windows ? :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## stephane6646 (9 Octobre 2005)

Content que tout fonctionne pour toi!  Mais je pense que beaucoup ici auraient aimé des photos de ton pobook   En tout cas tes questions sur le wifi m'ont bien inéteressé et je suis bien tenté d'y passer...


----------



## stephane6646 (9 Octobre 2005)

Content que tout fonctionne pour toi!  Mais je pense que beaucoup ici auraient aimé des photos de ton pobook  En tout cas tes questions sur le wifi m'ont bien inéteressé et je suis bien tenté d'y passer...


----------



## cyberyoyo (9 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je regrette que mon iMac ne sont pas équipé du Bluetooth©
> 
> Si ma config' fixe est trop ancienne, tant pis, je transfèrerai les documents par clef USB ou CD réinscriptible.


Une clé Bluetooth et une clé Wifi (ou carte Airport) devrait te sortir de là sans problème. Ensuite, tout le monde sans fil


----------



## stephane6646 (9 Octobre 2005)

je ne comprends pas comment j'ai pu envoyer les deux mêmes mesages  sorry...


----------



## cyberyoyo (9 Octobre 2005)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> je ne comprends pas comment j'ai pu envoyer les deux mêmes mesages  sorry...


Tu as du bégayer du clavier


----------



## etudiant69 (9 Octobre 2005)

en fait si tu peux équiper ton iMac d'une carte Airport il pourra partager son imprimante,
et tu pourras également échanher facilement tes docs 


attention: 'est une carte airport "classic" plus vendue sur l'Appple Store 
mais il est en vente ici ou sur eBay


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Octobre 2005)

Et Mackie avait, dans le forum r&#233;seau, je crois, ouvert un thread ou il expliquait qu'il avait trouv&#233; une carte qui, apr&#232;s manip simple, pouvait remplacer une carte airport classic.

Edith : Ouais, c'est l&#224; !


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Octobre 2005)

Sur l'iMac, t'as activ&#233;, le partage de fichiers ? (pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me -> Partage -> cocher les cacases ad&#233;quates : "partage de fichiers Mac" et "partage d'imprimante" le cas &#233;ch&#233;ant) 

Edith : Aut'chose &#224; toutes fins utiles, si l'iMac te demande e t'identifier, c'est le nom d'utilisateur et le mot de passe *de l'iMac* qu'il faut entrer sur le boubouc.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je me vois mal bricoler des cartes informatiques avec une spatule en plastique !
> 
> :affraid:



Pas celle de la cuisine spéciale pour pas rayer les poëles téfal® hein, c'est plutôt un genre de p'tit tournevis en plastique, qu'il à utilisé, juste histoire de déclipser les deux petits ergots qui retenaient l'antenne ! 

Sinon, t'as plus qu'à utiliser une clé USB - Wifi, parce que les cartes airport classic, on en trouve plus que sur eBay et similaires, et à des prix ... :affraid:


----------



## cyberyoyo (10 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Merci de vos réponses !
> :love:
> Pascal !
> 
> ...


Tu peux le recharger en l'utilisant


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Yeah !!
> :king:
> Ce matin, branché sous secteur, il a pu se connecter à l'iMac grâce à la livebox, j'ai mis le nom et le mot de passe de l'iMac (merci pascal sinon je me serai obstiné un moment à mettre ceux du Boobook ! :rose: ), et j'ai transféré mes dossiers avec une facilité et une rapidité déconcertante...
> :mouais:
> ...



L'avantage de faire de la formation, c'est qu'on peut voir les "stagiaires" foncer tête baissée dans tous les plans foireux qu'on aurait jamais pensé à mettre en ½uvre, non que je te prenne pour une bille, mais je sais que faute d'avoir l'habitude du réseau ... 

En tout cas, heureux de t'avoir fait éviter cinq minutes de stress


----------



## justeleblanc (19 Octobre 2005)

salut à tous
à propos du mac et du wifi, on peut rajouter une cle usb wifi sur un ibook ( dépourvu apprement de airport )
si oui, toutes ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Octobre 2005)

A priori, il semble que certaines fonctionnent sous OS X. Toutes ? difficile sinon impossible &#224; dire.

Il faut toutefois remarquer qu'actuellement, les sp&#233;cialistes du Mac n'en vendent pas (MacWay, en tout cas).


----------



## justeleblanc (19 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> A priori, il semble que certaines fonctionnent sous OS X. Toutes ? difficile sinon impossible à dire.
> 
> Il faut toutefois remarquer qu'actuellement, les spécialistes du Mac n'en vendent pas (MacWay, en tout cas).


j'ai trouvé ça http://www.surcouf.com/Catalogue/ficheproduit.aspx?idproduct=9545097&search=CLE WIFI
sinon c'est poissible de rajouter dans un ibook une carte airport ? et si oui ça coute combien ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Octobre 2005)

Oui, mais ce sont les cartes Airport pas extr&#232;me (802.11b), qui sont devenues dures &#224; trouver, et co&#251;tent une fortune d'occaze. Ta cl&#233; USB sera bien plus &#233;conomique.


----------



## Tox (19 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> A priori, il semble que certaines fonctionnent sous OS X. Toutes ? difficile sinon impossible à dire.
> 
> Il faut toutefois remarquer qu'actuellement, les spécialistes du Mac n'en vendent pas (MacWay, en tout cas).


En cherchant chez un pro du Mac en Suisse, j'ai touvé ça : http://www.valcenter.ch/product_info.php?cPath=27_54&products_id=1983

Si ça peut aider...


----------



## cyberyoyo (19 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, j'ai essayé de configurer sur le PowaBook l'imprimante Epson© reliée à l'iMac, en mettant l'adresse IP de l'iMac (faut-il procéder comme cela ??), et ça ne donne rien : il interrompt les tâches en cours d'impression.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu as activé le partage d'imprimante sur les deux MAC ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Pour la connection en bluetooth &#224; l'iMac via la LiveBox&#169;, no problemo Caballeros.



Uhhh  :mouais: L&#224;, mon bon Vincent, tu fais tr&#232;s fort ! D'ici que tu nous branches une souris Wifi sur ton Mac 

Bon, r&#233;sumons donc le vocabulaire :

- WiFi : c'est du *r&#233;seau sans fil*. c'est entre autres le cas de la livebox, et de l'Airport, qui n'est autre que le nom donn&#233; au WiFi par Apple.
- Bluetooth : c'est de la *connectique sans fil*, &#231;a concerne claviers, souris, t&#233;l&#233;phones, et pourquoi pas, prochainement appareils photos num&#233;riques et PDA.

donc tes dents bleues ne connectent pas ton boubouc a ton iMac via ta bobox, contrairement au ouifi. Par contre, si tu veux y brancher un clavier et/ou une gisque ... euh souris sans fil, l&#224;, vi, &#231;a marche.


----------



## justeleblanc (19 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais ce sont les cartes Airport pas extrème (802.11b), qui sont devenues dures à trouver, et coûtent une fortune d'occaze. Ta clé USB sera bien plus économique.


ok merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Mais donc il interrompt les tâches en cours d'impression sur le portable.



Donc, ce n'est pas un problème de paramétrage réseau, car dans ce cas, l'impression ne démarrerait même pas. 

Sur le boubouque, as tu surveillé le comportement du petit "radar" airport dans ta barre de menus ? Il n'y a pas des secteurs qui deviennent gris lorsque tu imprime ? As tu activé la "robustesse" de ch'sais pu quoi, dans les options airPort ? Si oui, réessaie sans, pour voir.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2005)

Je viens d'installer un nouveau modem club internet suite &#224; une nouvelle offre internet auquelle je n'ai pas souscris moi m&#234;me mais auquelle je veux me connecter via mon ibook G4. Aussi les questions ne sont pas de l'ordre "est ce que j'aurais d&#251;t m'abonner ailleurs " mais plut&#244;t "comment faire cela" ...

L'ibook poss&#232;de d&#233;j&#224; un airport et je me suis d&#233;j&#224; connect&#233; en wifi chez des potes mais c'est eux qui ont fait &#231;a tr&#232;s vite et j'ai rien compris. Donc je sais que c'est possible et j'aimerais comprendre.

configuration : 
modem club internet HITACHI AH4021
PC d&#233;j&#224; connect&#233; en ethernet et &#231;a marche puisque je poste actuellement sur macg&#233; via ce PC
Ibook G4 modem interne + wifi : non connect&#233; d'o&#249; ce poste

Apr&#232;s renseignement pris j'&#233;dite  : le probl&#232;me viendrait du modem qui n'est pas configur&#233; pour le wifi, si quelqu'un a d&#233;j&#224; eut ce probl&#232;me ...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2005)

J'ai réussi apparemment à configuerer le modem puisque le MAc le trouve mais on me demande un mot de passe WEP ?

C'est quoi ? où est ce que je le trouve ce mot de passe ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu les mêmes questions...
> :rose:
> Et j'ai trouvé !
> Sur la LiveBox©, c'était à la fois sur la boite et sur un autocollant sous la bobox.
> ...



Je viens d'y arriver !!!!!!
Je suis en wifi !!!!!
que du bonheur !!!!!

Mon problème n'étaient pas les espaces mais la touche maj enfoncé qui ne fait pas pour autant des chiffres sur l'ibook :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Novembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Mon problème n'étaient pas les espaces mais la touche maj enfoncé qui ne fait pas pour autant des chiffres sur l'ibook :rose:



Ben, maj, ça veut dire "majuscules", pas "chiffres" ! Pour les chiffres, la combinaison "fn" + "ver num" (cette dernière sur F5) est bien plus efficace, en activant le pseudo pavé numérique de ton clavier.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben, maj, ça veut dire "majuscules", pas "chiffres" ! Pour les chiffres, la combinaison "fn" + "ver num" (cette dernière sur F5) est bien plus efficace, en activant le pseudo pavé numérique de ton clavier.



J'y est pensé, après bien sûr, mais si j'enclenche la touche "ver num"je dois la désenclencher pour les lettres avec leurs codes à 26 caractères  ... fô que je me dégote un pavé numérique ... au moins je pourrais utilisé les scripts de indesign ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Novembre 2005)

On trouve d'excellents pavés numériques USB pour une vingtaine d'¤ dans les supermarchés !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Wé le verrouillage numérique, faut penser à le débloquer sinon c'est surprenant._
> :affraid:
> 
> 
> ...



Les scripts de photoshop j'ai put m'en servir en cochant la case pour "executer des fonctions personnalisées, utilisez les touches F1 F12"  dans preferences systeme > clavier et souris    

Après c'est un Ibook et non un powerbook ... :rateau: 

mais à quoi sert cette touche fn ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Novembre 2005)

Là, j'en avais expliqué qu'une, mais fn combiné avec les touches comportant une inscription comme num lock permet de faire ce que cette inscription indique. Par exemple, sur mon powerBook G3, fn + F8 fait suppr, fn + flèche vers le haut fait page précédente, ou fn + flèche droite fait end. Selon le portable, le nombre et la variété des combinaisons peut varier, mais le principe est toujours le même, fn active ce qui est inscrit de la même couleur que lui.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2005)

Génial, je peux maintenant aller encore plus vite, hop en haut hop en bas  

89/=-,+302154      on en apprend tous les jours !


----------

